# Another Photobucket question



## pacanis (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been using PB for a short while now, after your help in my last post, but something has happened and I don't want to screw up anything I have already posted on various sites.
Photobucket has rearranged the pics inside of a few of my albums. I can no longer click on Select All and copy all the image links, paste them, and have them show up in the order I wanted them in.

So, can I rearrange them back in order within the album, or will that screw up the picture on a website and show the dreaded red X?
Can I move a picture at all once it's been uploaded to PB and already posted on a website? Foor instance, slide the whole album into another, newly created album? Will that disrupt the image link?

You might know something about this Bucky. I remember you saying you had to re-do your Buffalo wings thread because something happened to the pictures.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah, you can't move things around at all. it changes the specific url for the picture, so you'll get the red x. a sub album would kill the link as well. it has to be exactly from where you posted the link at the time.

that's why most sites prefer you to upload your pics directly to them. but then it becomes their property.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Tom. I figured you'd know.
Shoot.


----------

